# 100 Favorites: # 57



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (Ravel orchestration); Kodály: Háry János Suite; Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra (Sony)*












AClockworkOrange said:


> A contrast to my usual listening, Szell's objective approach is refreshing. I love a full blooded romantic approach - truly I do - but Szell has opened my ears and my mind in a way I didn't quite expect. Variety is truly the spice of life. I regret it has taken so long for me to discover him. He has effortlessly made into my top five conductors between his Schumann, Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven.


ACO, I couldn't agree more. Szell's interpretations are sometimes chilly, but -- more often than not -- the rhythmic snap and precision in his music-making carries the day. Along with the Austro-German classics mentioned above, Szell could be equally convincing in repertoire outside of that tradition. That's certainly the case with this collection of Russian and Hungarian favorites. Not surprisingly, Szell has has an idiomatic flair for the music of his fellow-countryman Zoltán Kodály, and he's just as convincing in the works by Mussorgsky and Prokofiev. This music is full of feeling and dramatic sweep. Of course, the Cleveland Orchestra never sounds less than immaculate; their obvious virtuosity lifts the music to great heights. Naturally, since he built the orchestra, the Clevelanders suit Szell's ultra-clear conducting hand in glove.

One last thing: Despite the age of these recordings (and the budget price point), the sound of these recordings is exceptional.


----------

